

Meet the electric life forms that live on pure energy - co_pl_te
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25894-meet-the-electric-life-forms-that-live-on-pure-energy.html?page=1#.U8km7bm9LCR

======
adamfeldman
Everywhere we look there's life. It's incredible. It's discoveries like these
which make it hard to doubt the existence of life elsewhere in the universe.

